
IBM’s $3B Research Project Has Kept Computing Moving Forward - MindGods
https://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/nanotechnology/ibms-3billion-research-project-has-kept-computing-moving-forward
======
tgflynn
This article is interesting but it's causing me quite a bit of cognitive
dissonance.

If IBM spent $3 billion dollars developing 7nm and less technology how is it
that it got rid of it's own chip fab business and is now dependent on a
company, GlobalFoundries, which apparently abandoned EUV, to actually produce
its chips ?

What is IBM's game plan here ? How are they going to role out Power10, which
is supposed to be 7nm based, when the fab partner they've tied themselves to
isn't even doing EUV ?

